

YouTube Feather Beta - jballanc
https://www.youtube.com/feather_beta

======
avree
I wonder if Feather is ever going to leave beta. It's been around since
pre-2009. ([http://lifehacker.com/5418251/youtube-feather-is-a-
lighter+w...](http://lifehacker.com/5418251/youtube-feather-is-a-
lighter+weight-youtube-for-netbooks-low+powered-pcs))

------
davidgerard
And it didn't even ask me for my phone number or fingerprints!

